# Sacoches en cuir de bonne maison



## yr_75 (18 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche depuis un moment une petite sacoche en cuir spécial iPad (j'ai le 2) de bonne maison. Des références ? Merci !


----------



## yr_75 (2 Février 2012)

Pour info, j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez Spalding & Bros


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Février 2012)

*Lucrin*


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2012)

Noreve en font des chouettes, mais pour la livraison, faut pas être presse


----------

